# Slidell loophole in reverse possible?



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Last year I did the slidell to LA loophole trip via chicago and Portland. Is it possible to do this in reverse? I am no longer seeing that come up when I plug in LAX -> SDL.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 3, 2009)

Guest said:


> Last year I did the slidell to LA loophole trip via chicago and Portland. Is it possible to do this in reverse? I am no longer seeing that come up when I plug in LAX -> SDL.


I don't think you can book it via Portland OR. Arrow will construct the Chief to the Capitol to the Crescent, but it will not construct a route using the Starlight to Portland and then the Builder to Chicago.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 3, 2009)

The best I got was from PDX-SDL, via the CS (to SAC) and CZ (to CHI) with the CL and Crescent. I got that last month, but book it in (IIRC) January. However, I don't even see that option available anymore!


----------



## JayPea (Apr 3, 2009)

I just plugged in LAX-SDL for a month from today (May 3rd) and got three options:

1) LAX-NOL via the Sunset Limited and NOL-SDL via the Crescent;

2) LAX-CHI-CVS-SDL (SW Chief-Cardinal-Crescent)

3) LAX-CHI-WAS-SDL (SW Chief-Capitol Limited-Crescent)


----------



## RRrich (Apr 3, 2009)

Isn't the Slidell loophole caused by one train leaving before your train gets in so AGR either has to put you up in NOL or figure out a different routing?

Perhaps that fortuitous timing does NOT occur in the opposite direction.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes - and no!

The SL (if you're lucky :lol: ) arrives NOL in the afternoon, but the Crescent leaves in the morning. So that throws out the "overnight" argument. But I also think that Arrow never gets down to that option, since it only shows a certain number of trains on the screen.

Either that, or Amtrak got smart! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Anyone know what the best loophole trip is now that Slidell to LA is no longer available?


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 7, 2009)

A couple of weekas ago, after reading cancellation possibilities, I called AGR & was told I could, in fact, go SDL to LAX to PDX on a 2 Zone trip!!! Am I missing new info? I HOPE NOT!!!


----------



## saxman (Apr 7, 2009)

I did SDL to Seattle as the loop whole, via LAX! The lady gave me three choices, via the EB, via the CZ, or via the SWC. So I picked the SWC.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 7, 2009)

saxman66 said:


> I did SDL to Seattle as the loop whole, via LAX! The lady gave me three choices, via the EB, via the CZ, or via the SWC. So I picked the SWC.



How did you like the trip? How was the SWC?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 7, 2009)

Last month's trip was the 1st time I was on the SWC in about 10 years. I would have preferred the CZ, but it was fine. Besides, I wanted to take the CS farther - not to mention getting in some extra mileage!  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

saxman66 said:


> I did SDL to Seattle as the loop whole, via LAX! The lady gave me three choices, via the EB, via the CZ, or via the SWC. So I picked the SWC.


So is only the SWC the option that goes through LAX? Or can one take the EB to portland, then portland to LAX? I am surprised why this is not showing up on amtrak.com , perhaps something has changed in the last month?


----------

